# One call insurance buyers beware 🤬



## Steveom2

Just a heads up folks regarding one call insurance,long story but took out policy with them and in less than an hour I wanted to cancel,yes that’s fine sir but in our terms and conditions (Who reads them throughly)they’ll be a £50 setting up fee. Absolutely fuming.
Please be warned 🤦


----------



## Johnny Kebab

What made you want to cancel in less than an hour?


----------



## Andyblue

*One call insurance buyers beware *

And in addition to above, have you now read the T&C to see if it actually does say that ?

I know mine has a cancellation fee, but wouldn't know if it's applicable after a period of time or not ? Kind of think it's applicable when the insurance is valid - ie the date you want to start the insurance from...


----------



## Steveom2

Andyblue said:


> And in addition to above, have you now read the T&C to see if it actually does say that ?
> 
> I know mine has a cancellation fee, but wouldn't know if it's applicable after a period of time or not ? Kind of think it's applicable when the insurance is valid - ie the date you want to start the insurance from...


No mate far to angry atm 😡


----------



## Steveom2

Johnny Kebab said:


> What made you want to cancel in less than an hour?


Well you did ask lol,got my renewal from Hastings and they were over £100 move expensive than my latest comparisons,so took out policy with one call,I then called Hastings to cancel auto renew and hey presto we can beat that by £20 (hmmm what detailing stuff can I buy) so renewed and contacted one tw**ts only to told you owe us £50 for setting up policy,wtf?
Thought about trying to cancel card payments but can't be bothered so had to take their policy and cancel Hastings 😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## petemattw

Steve0rs6 said:


> Just a heads up folks regarding one call insurance,long story but took out policy with them and in less than an hour I wanted to cancel,yes that's fine sir but in our terms and conditions (Who reads them throughly)they'll be a £50 setting up fee. Absolutely fuming.
> Please be warned 🤦


When exactly was this? Under distance selling they are not allowed to charge if you didn't use it within 14 days of taking it out? Might be wrong but...


----------



## kingswood

Steve0rs6 said:


> Well you did ask lol,got my renewal from Hastings and they were over £100 move expensive than my latest comparisons,so took out policy with one call,I then called Hastings to cancel auto renew and hey presto we can beat that by £20 (hmmm what detailing stuff can I buy) so renewed and contacted one tw**ts only to told you owe us £50 for setting up policy,wtf?
> Thought about trying to cancel card payments but can't be bothered so had to take their policy and cancel Hastings 😡😡😡😡😡


whats th enet loss if you paid the £50 and then went with hastings?

id be tempted to pay the £50 and put it down to experience. if they're like this over a cancelled policy i wouldnt want to rely on them if i had an accident, crah or car got stolen etc.


----------



## Steveom2

kingswood said:


> whats th enet loss if you paid the £50 and then went with hastings?
> 
> id be tempted to pay the £50 and put it down to experience. if they're like this over a cancelled policy i wouldnt want to rely on them if i had an accident, crah or car got stolen etc.


There's a principal at stake here bud tbh,net loss would be about £40


----------



## Steveom2

petemattw said:


> When exactly was this? Under distance selling they are not allowed to charge if you didn't use it within 14 days of taking it out? Might be wrong but...


Today mate,I literally tried to cancel within 45 minutes of taking the policy out 🤷


----------



## Derekh929

You will find this is deterrent for money laundering, people taking out policies for cars they don’t have, did you take on monthly basis as had you would have had a credit agreement with cooling off notice.
But for me it’s a lesson learned to check with current insurance provider first after you get your best price, but also don’t go on price have a look at defato and the likes reviews can vary loads with different policies with same provider.
Try nicely again as if you start moaning and getting annoyed with call handler it will be a no refund, it’s amazing with you can achieve with a certain approx, I’m not saying you have down that but it don’t help usually.


----------



## Steveom2

Derekh929 said:


> You will find this is deterrent for money laundering, people taking out policies for cars they don't have, did you take on monthly basis as had you would have had a credit agreement with cooling off notice.
> But for me it's a lesson learned to check with current insurance provider first after you get your best price, but also don't go on price have a look at defato and the likes reviews can vary loads with different policies with same provider.
> Try nicely again as if you start moaning and getting annoyed with call handler it will be a no refund, it's amazing with you can achieve with a certain approx, I'm not saying you have down that but it don't help usually.


No I paid with debit card,it really annoyed me at the time,lessons learnt,just wanted to let people know of some of the things you should double check 👍


----------



## Juke_Fan

Bit crap that but in their documentation, definitely a company to avoid....

*Cooling-Off Period (14 days)*
Within the first 14 days from receiving your policy
documents or the policy start date, whichever is earlier,
you may cancel your policy under the cooling off period
principle. All insurers have a right to apply a 'policy time
on risk' charge. One Call Insurance will apply a charge
of £49.99 for new policies, and £35.99 for renewed
policies as well as any insurer charges to cover the cost
of setting up your policy


----------



## petemattw

Steve0rs6 said:


> Today mate,I literally tried to cancel within 45 minutes of taking the policy out 🤷


I think yo7 should challenge this, I'm sure under distance selling regulations you can cancel within 14 days without penalty so long as you've not made use. Company policy does not over rule statue law!


----------



## Darlofan

Don't think distance selling applies in insurance, isn't it to stop undesirables insuring a car then cancelling if stopped by police etc.


----------



## petemattw

Darlofan said:


> Don't think distance selling applies in insurance, isn't it to stop undesirables insuring a car then cancelling if stopped by police etc.


I insured a bike last year for a week then changed it without penalty and got a full refund, that was with the post office online...


----------



## Jeebsy

Insurers/brokers can charge a fee for cancellation even for a policy cancelled in the cooling off period but £50 is a bit heavy. Might be worth firing a quick email of complaint over saying you're thinking about referring it to the Financial Ombudsman Service as you think it's a bit unfair and see what they say - it costs them about £650 each time a business refers a complaint to the FOS so they might take a business decision on whether it's worth the risk.


----------

